# Antarctica - The White Continent (Three photos per post)



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for posting these awesome photos! Seems like a base in another planet.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Paradise Bay, west coast of the Antarctic Peninsula*



Almirante Brown Base by fotobytes, on Flickr



Discovery in Paradise Harbour by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr



Antarctic Mountains by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

So beautiful 

It would be interesting to visit Antarctica.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Icebergs and islets, Weddell Sea*



Tabular Iceberg by Jamie Friedland, on Flickr



Head in the Clouds by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr



Sunset time on Western side of the Weddell sea. by Jo Sze, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Impressive pics dude! :cheers:

*Base General Bernardo O'Higgins*









Chilean Military Base by n0wak, on Flickr









Antartica 01 by HaroldoHorta, on Flickr









9314145_085f362320_b.jpg​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, stunning photos from antarctica....:cheers:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks for visiting this thread! :cheers2:

Wow amazing pics Vasthrash! Thanks for sharing, really appreciate it.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Neumayer Channel, Antarctic Peninsula*



Neumayer Mountain Reflection by Heaven`s Gate (John), on Flickr



ANTARCTIC LIGHTING 1 by RAYANDBEE, on Flickr



Neumayer Channel 3705 by bill briggs, on Flickr


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Great video of Southern Lights in the Antarctica 
*


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ The magic of nature in its maximum splendor. :bow: Thanks for sharing seba, amazing video!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

*Amundsen-Scott U.S. Research Station, South Pole*



The U.S. Amundsen-Scott research station at the South Pole. (Photo: Credit Freija Descamps) by PRI's The World, on Flickr



Winter at the Amundsen U.S. Scott research station. (Photo: Credit Freija Descamps) by PRI's The World, on Flickr



p1030874.jpg by demirole, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful pictures....

Antarctica population, according to the C.I.A. factbook:



> https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ay.html
> 
> *Population:* no indigenous inhabitants, but there are both permanent and summer-only staffed research stations
> 
> *note:* 29 nations, all signatory to the Antarctic Treaty, operate through their National Antarctic Program a number of seasonal-only (summer) and year-round research stations on the continent and its nearby islands south of 60 degrees south latitude (the region covered by the Antarctic Treaty); the population doing and supporting science or engaged in the management and protection of the Antarctic region varies from approximately 4,400 in summer to 1,100 in winter; in addition, approximately 1,000 personnel, including ship's crew and scientists doing onboard research, are present in the waters of the treaty region; peak summer (December-February) population - 4,490 total; Argentina 667, Australia 200, Australia and Romania jointly 13, Belgium 20, Brazil 40, Bulgaria 18, Chile 359, China 90, Czech Republic 20, Ecuador 26, Finland 20, France 125, France and Italy jointly 60, Germany 90, India 65, Italy 102, Japan 125, South Korea 70, NZ 85, Norway 44, Peru 28, Poland 40, Russia 429, South Africa 80, Spain 50, Sweden 20, Ukraine 24, UK 217, US 1,293, Uruguay 70 (2008-2009); winter (June-August) station population - 1,106 total; Argentina 176, Australia 62, Brazil 12, Chile 114, China 29, France 26, France and Italy jointly 13, Germany 9, India 25, Japan 40, South Korea 18, NZ 10, Norway 7, Poland 12, Russia 148, South Africa 10, Ukraine 12, UK 37, US 337, Uruguay 9 (2009); research stations operated within the Antarctic Treaty area (south of 60 degrees south latitude) by National Antarctic Programs: year-round stations - 40 total; Argentina 6, Australia 3, Brazil 1, Chile 6, China 2, France 1, France and Italy jointly 1, Germany 1, India 1, Japan 1, South Korea 1, NZ 1, Norway 1, Poland 1, Russia 5, South Africa 1, Ukraine 1, UK 2, US 3, Uruguay 1 (2009); a range of seasonal-only (summer) stations, camps, and refuges - Argentina, Australia, Belgium, Bulgaria, Brazil, Chile, China, Czech Republic, Ecuador, Finland, France, Germany, India, Italy, Japan, South Korea, New Zealand, Norway, Peru, Poland, Romania (with Australia), Russia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Ukraine, UK, US, and Uruguay (2008-2009); in addition, during the austral summer some nations have numerous occupied locations such as tent camps, summer-long temporary facilities, and mobile traverses in support of research (May 2009 est.)


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome :drool:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great and quiet corner of the World!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice thread! Incredible photos

The Peruvian base in Antarctica




























And another picture of the Church


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Great pics my friend!

Thanks to everyone for the comments and contributions. :cheers2:


*Lemaire Channel*



Antarctic sunset by Ben Moat, on Flickr



Through the brash ice of the Lemaire! by SF Brit, on Flickr



The Famous Lemaire Channel by SF Brit, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*wow simply awesome.*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

any updates.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning images from Antarctica....kay:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> any updates.


Yes, sorry I abandoned this thread. If you or anybody has some pictures of Antarctica please share them with us, it will be much appreciated.


*Antarctic Peninsula*



Antarctica by Chris&Steve, on Flickr



Polar Star by wili_hybrid, on Flickr



Antarctica by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

goschio said:


> IMO its so sad to see the entire continent covered by ice. There should be at least some temperate parts left with grassland and forest.
> 
> Back a couple millions years Antarctica was a much better place.


Totally agree here.

I'm curious what will happen to the continent once most of the ice is gone.
Perhaps nature will recover pretty soon.

Humans could support the process. And it'd get really interesting once people are settling there. Imagine some metropolis the size of Sydney on this mysterious continent!


A nice video for a change:

_Antarctica Today - Antarctica's Climate Secrets _




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Q0uDsZtS0


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ It will be devastating to the humanity if the ice of Antarctica melts, the sea level would rise about 60 meters (200 ft.). That means that all the coastal cities will be swallowed by the oceans, and we will lose 70% of the world's fresh water.

Anyway, interesting video. Thanks for sharing! kay:


*Wilhemina Bay*



Reflections - Wilhemina Bay, Antarctica by Devin Hunt, on Flickr



The ocean starting to freeze, Wilhemina Bay, Antarctica by Devin Hunt, on Flickr



Humpback Whale in Antarctica by andyteach, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wonderful landscapes !


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

maniacoargento said:


> ^^ It will be devastating to the humanity if the ice of Antarctica melts, the sea level would rise about 60 meters (200 ft.).


Yes, but you know what? Antarctica itself will get higher. Supposedly the weight of roughly 9000 ft of ice (roughly the depth on the polar plateau) is pushing down the land mass itself.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

goschio said:


> IMO its so sad to see the entire continent covered by ice. There should be at least some temperate parts left with grassland and forest.
> 
> Back a couple millions years Antarctica was a much better place.


It isn't. The so-called Dry Valleys are ice-free:


















Sources: http://www.google.com/search?q=Dry+...8CcaosQLd2tG2Dg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1219&bih=629 and http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/46482


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way, am I the only person here who has been there? I spent a year in the mid-1970s at McMurdo Station (seen in the above map). Unfortunately, that was before digital photography (or the internet).


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cool pics....(literally)...kay:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Cal_Escapee said:


> Yes, but you know what? Antarctica itself will get higher. Supposedly the weight of roughly 9000 ft of ice (roughly the depth on the polar plateau) is pushing down the land mass itself.


Yes you're right, but it must be considered the parts of land that will be covered by the sea. The truth is that we don't know how the continent and the world will look if the ice of Antarctica melts. One thing is sure: the geography will drastically change.



Cal_Escapee said:


> By the way, am I the only person here who has been there? I spent a year in the mid-1970s at McMurdo Station (seen in the above map). Unfortunately, that was before digital photography (or the internet).


You're really lucky! It must have been an unique experience.


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of the place where you've been 


*McMurdo Station*



The Military Sealift Command-chartered cargo ship MV Green Wave sits at McMurdo Station, Antarctica. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr



McMurdo from above by Profaizer, on Flickr



Antarctica: McMurdo Station by eliduke, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG:banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

jaw dropping images from Antarctica....:cheers:


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Penola Strait
Antarctic Peninsula









Penola Strait, Antarctica, by Liam Quinn, on Flickr.​


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Awesome pic!

Please comment on this thread and share pics too! :banana:


*Port Lockroy, Wiencke Island*



Port Lockroy, Antarctica by Liam Quinn, on Flickr



Port Lockroy by dmertl, on Flickr



Gentoo Penguin nests on Goudier Island by Liam Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

*SOUTH AFRICAN BASE - SANAE IV*


SANAE IV by Ken Rice, on Flickr

Shortcut to Vesles by Ken Rice, on Flickr

Aerial view by Ken Rice, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool pics Awesome pics!


----------



## artyomzeus (Oct 30, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Antarctica...:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow... Antarctica is so beautiful and mysterious... Love this most underrated continent on Earth.
:drool:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome images, more pics please!


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

gabo79 said:


> Cool pics Awesome pics!





artyomzeus said:


> Amazing!





Linguine said:


> great images from Antarctica.





ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow... Antarctica is so beautiful and mysterious.





Vasthrash said:


> Awesome images, more pics please!


x2


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Iceberg in Paradies Bay









_Zinni_









_Zinni_









roswita2009​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Life 









wbirt1









Bodegraafs Nieuwsblad









JC Richardson​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Deception Island / South Shetland Islands









Robert Moran.









Robert Moran.









Robert Moran.​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lemaire Channel / Antarctic Peninsula









Liam Quinn









Liam Quinn









Liam Quinn​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lallemand Fjord / Antarctic Peninsula









Easy Traveler









Easy Traveler









Jay Paradis​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Icebergs in the Ross Sea



























richard.mcmanus.​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Pleneau Island / Antarctic Peninsula









Dan Dan The Binary 









Easy Traveler









x_tan​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Neko Harbour / Antarctic Peninsula


Antarctica - Neko Harbour by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


Neko Harbour by Perhentian02, on Flickr


Antarctic Light by Tom Kilroy, on Flickr​


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Spectacular ! 


Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Sunset in Gerlache Strait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

AMAZING CONTINENT! MAGNIFICENT BEAUTY! THE BEAUTY THAT THIS PLANET POCESSESS IS TRULY PRICELESS! UNFORTUNATELY THOUGH, MAN'S GREED HAS BEEN GNAWING AWAY AT THE BODIES OF LAND, DESTROYING NOT ONLY THE LAND BUT ALSO THE BODIES OF WATER AS WELL AS THE ATMOSPHERE ONLY TO BRING CHANGE THAT FOR THE FIRST TIME IN HISTORY IS CHANGING DUE TO THE GREEDY HANDS OF THE INHABITANTS OF THE PLANET AND NOT BY OUR MOTHER, NAMELY _"MOTHER NATURE"_.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pygoscelis adeliae pingüinera*, Antarctic Peninsula









Antártica, 2006 by Horacio Lyon, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Penguins having fun on an iceberg*









Antarctic-icebergs by Mona Dienhart & Chris Lebas, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Antarctic pigeon (Chionis albus) on foamy snow*, Jugla Point, near Port Lockroy, Antarctic Peninsula









Snowy Sheathbill by Mike Nowak, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*McMurdo Dry Valleys*, extensive zone naturally free of snow and ice, Victoria Land









Labyrinth area canyons by Aneliya Sakaeva, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Errera Channel*, between Rongé Island and the west coast of Graham Land









Errera Channel by Bruce Fryxell, on Flickr.









Errera Channel by Bruce Fryxell, on Flickr.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Trinity Church*, King George Island, South Shetland Islands









Trinity Church by Sfantul Nicolae Calinesti, on Flickr.​


> It is situated on a small rocky hill near the Russian Bellingshausen Station research base. Constructed of Siberian cedar and pine with special reinforcements against the harsh weather of Antarctica, it was consecrated in 2004 and is the southernmost Eastern Orthodox church in the world.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Chinstrap penguins and Half Moon Island*, South Shetland Islands









Chinstrap penguins and Half Moon Island by Gerald Zinnecker, on Flickr.​


> Half Moon Island is a minor Antarctic island in the South Shetland Islands of the Antarctic Peninsula region and the Chinstrap Penguins are the most numerous penguins in the world. Approximately 2000 pairs of Chinstrap Penguins are breeding on Half Moon Island.


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ak25765/album/456503/view/1315337?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ak25765/album/456503/view/1315328?page=0


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/ak25765/album/456503/view/1315333?page=0


----------

